# Lambert Weston regiment or camp?



## samlaw13 (4 Aug 2015)

Hi I'm new on this site. I joined to see if I can find some information of past relatives. I found an old military picture I think from world war 2, all it says at the bottom of the picture is Lambert Weston. I am trying to find out is this is a military unit or an army base. Also trying to figure out which relative may have been there. As I have 4 that participated. Hoping someone might have some info.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2015)

I believe Lambton Weston was likely the photographer.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I believe Lambton Weston was likely the photographer.



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lydd-Camp-Soldiers-House-1918-by-Lambert-Weston-Son-Folkestone-Dover-c-/350609017057


----------



## samlaw13 (17 Aug 2015)

Not sure, it is handwritten in pencil?


----------



## X Royal (17 Aug 2015)

Could the picture possibly be from WW 1?
Lambert Weston passed on in 1895 & his son Sidney C. also a photographer in the firm (Lambert Weston and Son) died in 1893.
Sidney Lambert Weston(born 1878), Sidney C's son eventually took over the business.
Could it be a post card?


----------



## redrose (23 Sep 2015)

Lambert Weston was the husband of my 3x great aunt & I can say with certainty that he was a photographer.

His work can be found in Britain's National Portrait Gallery, as you can see for yourself here: http://www.npg.org.uk/collections/search/person/mp88788/lambert-weston--son


----------

